# Klaus



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi, I’m none to clever at uploading photos, but can copy and paste this link......
This is Klaus, he’s a 25 year old ex Kent council library van, conversion finished March 2018.


Shared photo album - Photobox


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 20, 2019)

That’s a big beast, looks great.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2019)

Proper van that is,miles ahead of stuff bought in a show room.:wave:


----------



## runnach (Jan 20, 2019)

it looks class., of course our curious membership now you have started the tease want a few piccies of inside !! you were warned lol 

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 20, 2019)

Whoever has done the work in that van can be proud of themselves.  It looks first class. Love the locker doors and the colour scheme.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 20, 2019)

channa said:


> it looks class., of course our curious membership now you have started the tease want a few piccies of inside !! you were warned lol
> 
> Channa



Loads of pics of the inside in the link Shared photo album - Photobox


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 20, 2019)

That is one hell of a conversion, a proper 'full time' camper.

Really well thought out, spacious, comfortable, lots of light and storage, lovely little touches, plenty of loos! 

Obviously a lot of thought & care gone into it.

Congratulations that man!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jan 20, 2019)

What is the Max permitted weight?


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 20, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That is one hell of a conversion, a proper 'full time' camper.
> 
> Really well thought out, spacious, comfortable, lots of light and storage, lovely little touches, plenty of loos!
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie,
Yes Mr Mike Smith of cas blaidd is the fella who built it,then his plans changed on using Klaus so we became his new keepers, I’ve built self converted vans before but my attention to detail woukd be severely exposed if I tried a project like this


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 20, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> What is the Max permitted weight?



7.5 tonne so ok on my old license, but not the girlfriends.
Klaus weighs in at 6600kg as he is, with only 200kg more allowed on front axle.
Hence the 15mpg if we are lucky!


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 20, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Proper van that is,miles ahead of stuff bought in a show room.:wave:



Cheers Trev, yip we knew we had to buy himfrom the first look on fleabay, well, I did, her indoors now agrees lol


----------



## jeanette (Jan 20, 2019)

Well there’s one thing Scrag there’s plenty of room in it and I love the layout


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2019)

Scrag said:


> Cheers Trev, yip we knew we had to buy himfrom the first look on fleabay, well, I did, her indoors now agrees lol



Yes i did the same with my library bus which does 30mpg and at 6.3Tand 22.6 ft long works well on irish roads.
I also had to change back axle and diff as gearing was low,at same time rebuilt all the brakes,all well worth it though.


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Jan 21, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yes i did the same with my library bus which does 30mpg and at 6.3Tand 22.6 ft long works well on irish roads.
> I also had to change back axle and diff as gearing was low,at same time rebuilt all the brakes,all well worth it though.



Wow yeah you’ve made a good job there, I converted our first van, an ex school minibus ford transit, 1984,just a bed from two bench seats, a two ring hob, oven and a small fridge, rough nready, then I done our Renault master 1990, same equipment but with a two seater settee behind the driver/passenger seat, and a double bed above, bit of a squeeze to get in but snug once we were lol, I like the way you have your bed up higher at the rear end, I was looking for a van like that so the motorbike could go under in a garage type setup, but I’ve settled for getting a rack made up to bolt into the chassis rails.
We hope to get over to Ireland this year, bit of road racing and a trip up to ballymoney to pay resoects to the Dunlop boys....


----------

